# Which Omega Seamaster To Choose?



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

OK - I'm now the proud owner of Â£1k worth of vouchers from Goldsmiths which are about to be spent on an Omega Seamaster - quartz version I'm afraid.

There are 3 in the running, both priced similarly at just over Â£1k.
























Dilemma - which one and black or blue dial?

Which bracelet is most comfortable?

I think I prefer the newer â€œBondâ€ version as itâ€™s not been â€œhomagedâ€ as much.

Help and opinions much appreciated.

TY


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Go for the one that you prefer, after all you'll be the one wearing it! I've owned all dial configurations, but the only one I've left is:










My favourite my far ..


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Definately the one on the left for me...I am a sucker for Sword Hands!


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

Far left for me as well, it has that oh so classic SM look.


----------



## Chukas (Aug 7, 2008)

The one on the left for me too,has the nicest bracelet in my opinion!!


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Chukas said:


> The one on the left for me too,has the nicest bracelet in my opinion!!


Same here - bracelet and hands make it my winner. And black dial for me


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

First one on left, classic black face and proper looks


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

6-0 so far (bit like City's drubbing of Portsmouth  )....sword hands winning out.....is this simply because the new version is, well, too modern if you know what I mean? Or is it because it's probably THE classic divers watch configuration?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

THe blue Bond on the right is IMO the only one


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

VinceR said:


> Go for the one that you prefer, after all you'll be the one wearing it! I've owned all dial configurations, but the only one I've left is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1..........was my first "good" watch.........just a lovely watch without trying to be something its not!


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

I'd go for the black "Bond" in the middle, despite the fact I'm not too fond of skeleton hands - too many blue "Bonds" around IMO, and the textured gloss black dial is a sight to behold. :tongue2:


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

potz said:


> The one on the right. It's the original Bond watch from Goldeneye 1995. You did say quartz, didn't you?


Yes!


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

VinceR said:


> Go for the one that you prefer, after all you'll be the one wearing it! I've owned all dial configurations, but the only one I've left is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

In my best David Dimbleby Voice

"The lefties thought they had it, but there appears to have been a late rally with a definite swing to the right"


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`d go with the one on the left too, I prefer it`s closed handsalso the dial, bezel & bracelet :thumbup:

I really, really don`t like the open hands of the others :thumbsdown:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

One on the left for me, dial and hands do it for me


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

The waves on the dial look better on blue. The only reason the blue Bond SMP are more popular is because they look better. :tongue2:


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

As Mach well knows i have both the black and the blue face quartz SMP . My black faced model differs from the usual as i have the "Bond" style bracelet on that as well as on the blue one.

The black faced model with its sword hands is the most clear and brightest lume watch i have ever owned.

Even though i own both i cant choose one over the other ! As Chris "Potz" says the blue one is the original first Bond Seamaster and is a very recognisable and popular watch . Tough choice ersonal preferance at the end of the day


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

Blue Bond nicer bracelet than the Speedy one. Though I have the full size Auto.


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Middle for me - hands, markers & bracelet

Good job they have different designs for all us awkward customers.... why don't we all like the same thing :tongue2: ?


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Blue bond for me...hands down


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

philjopa said:


> OK - I'm now the proud owner of Â£1k worth of vouchers from Goldsmiths which are about to be spent on an Omega Seamaster - quartz version I'm afraid.
> 
> There are 3 in the running, both priced similarly at just over Â£1k.
> 
> ...


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

philjopa said:


> OK - I'm now the proud owner of Â£1k worth of vouchers from Goldsmiths which are about to be spent on an Omega Seamaster - quartz version I'm afraid.
> 
> There are 3 in the running, both priced similarly at just over Â£1k.
> 
> ...


eeny meeny miney mo


----------



## break-3 (Oct 2, 2008)

Hook a left!


----------



## swiss auto fan (Aug 9, 2008)

philjopa said:


> OK - I'm now the proud owner of Â£1k worth of vouchers from Goldsmiths which are about to be spent on an Omega Seamaster - quartz version I'm afraid.
> 
> There are 3 in the running, both priced similarly at just over Â£1k.
> 
> ...


The left looks good, the middle looks good, and lets face it the right is good. Pay for the one that floats your boat now, and aspire to buy the others at a later date.

Its an Omega so your going to love it anyway.

I love my one, but would love that honey on the left.

Just make sure you blagg a good deal when you go and purchase with your vouchers.

Be lucky.

Cheers Si.


----------



## 17bex (Oct 6, 2008)

I like the big blue (electric blue)

Would like one if any one has a spare... LOL


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Big triangle, sword hands for me!


----------



## dougal74 (Oct 5, 2006)

Left.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

left - but buy an auto one second hand instead - should keep its value better


----------



## jobseeker (Sep 28, 2008)

Well, I'm sure you know exactly which one to get after the replies so far


----------



## Mr Gilbo (Apr 24, 2008)

I vote for the one on the left. So much so I will be buying this watch myself, but auto version.

Was going to be my 30th birthday pressie to myself in 3 weeks time, but instead it will bought as soon as I have completed my probation at work in January


----------

